# Que suena mas caja acustica normal o bazooca?



## maxi_boca_1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola, me llamo Maxi, este es mi primer posteo.
Queria saber que suena con mas golpe con mi woofer, si una caja acustica normal o una bazoca (forma cilindrica).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Buenaaaaaas: Soy eduardo y hace poco que ando por el foro, pero mucho en elctronica sobre todo audio. he trabajado como dj y sonorizado bandas como molotov, etc.

Yo personalmente recomiendo siempre parlantes del mayor diametro posible, con conos de carton (no plástico), de una sola vía (no 2 o mas vias sobre el cono), y siempre (siempre) cajas acusticas de fenolico para reafirmar notas de frecuencias graves y golpeos. Una ultima cosita para todos aquellos que colocan los parlantes de 18" o más especialmente para golpeos en los bafles invertidos o sea en los que el cono queda dentro del bafle y el iman hacia afuera...ésto no refuerza las frecuancias graves! nunca lo hará, porque las frecuencias graves (si bien se reproducen por el iman y no por el cono) necesitan de la caja acustica, necesitan del bafle!

las bazzocas y los bafles con formas de bocinas, son inventos chinos o yankees para que las cosas se vean lindas, pero el audio no entra por los ojos. no entra por los ojos.


----------



## fercs (Nov 20, 2008)

mira hablando de car audio , las bazucas sirven a veces en cuestiones de espacio y utilidad, por ejemplo en un autobus no metes un wofer a la cajuela, sino q lo traes en algun lado de la cabina acomodado; estas bazucas sirven mejor cuando tienen un tubo de sintonia q llega desde la parte trasera de esta hasta el frente, , si es para un carro te recomiendo una caja sellada en la cajuela (de acuerdo a los parametros del fabricante del wofer) con un buen wofer  bien amplificado, tiene mejor sonido, mas amortiguado, donde se realzan las frecuencias mas bajas.


----------



## fercs (Nov 20, 2008)

a del diametro del wofer no es tan importante q sean de gran tamaño, ya q las de tamaño medio generan mas spl q las mas grandes, las grandes solo bajan un poco mas la frecuencia, yo te recomiendo un wofer de 12" o 2 de 10" y el material el mejor es el mdf porq es matematicamente controlable, o triplay es el de batalla, y forrasdos por dentro con fibra de poliester.


----------

